# Pirelli pzero nero m+s 215 40 18



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

A couple of questions to the tire gurus
1. how well do they stretch ?
2.have wheels 18x8 and rear 18x9 will it be ok to run all tires same size ? if not what is suggested.
3. any picture would be nice of tire on wheels.
4. are they decent tires
Thanks ahead for any help.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

VW4EVERMAN said:


> A couple of questions to the tire gurus
> 1. how well do they stretch ?
> 2.have wheels 18x8 and rear 18x9 will it be ok to run all tires same size ? if not what is suggested.
> 3. any picture would be nice of tire on wheels.
> ...


1. There are better tires out there for stretching.

2. You are fine to run 215/40s on an 8" and a 9" wheel. That's not much of a stretch at all.

3. http://www.tyrestretch.com/

4. There are much better tires out there for the money.


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok I found them new for 75 bucks each. What other tire are u suggest


----------



## fresh_paint (Sep 17, 2011)

Where in the world did you find those for $75 new? I had to get two new ones and they cost me $250 each.


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

fresh_paint said:


> Where in the world did you find those for $75 new? I had to get two new ones and they cost me $250 each.


 Go to tirebuyer.com


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

VW4EVERMAN said:


> Go to tirebuyer.com


Are they reliable?


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

PSU said:


> Are they reliable?


I have gotten two sets from them. No problems yet. Free shipping!

I actually just bought Nitto 850's for the wife's 330xi. At my home two days after order was placed. :thumbup:


----------

